# Comment nettoyer l'écran de mon ibook G4?



## Fab_Browning (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

ma question est simple, après un an d'utilisation de mon ibook G4, l'écran a quelques traces.  Comment puis-je le nettoyer facilement et avec quoi?

Merci d'avance à tous.

Fab


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2006)

un chiffon en microfibres humide (essoré au maximim)


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2006)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

...

_Je trouve que ça manquait comme sujet_:rateau:


----------



## Fab_Browning (22 Décembre 2006)

excusez moi, je l'avoue je n'ai pas pris le temps de faire une recherche sur le forum.

Désolé.

Bonne soirée à tous.

Fab


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2006)

Fab_Browning a dit:


> excusez moi, je l'avoue je n'ai pas pris le temps de faire une recherche sur le forum.
> 
> Désolé.
> 
> ...



Pas de soucis ...


----------

